# Michigan bee question about mites



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I put mite strips on yesterday but the temps will be between high 30's and 70 for the next week. I think it should be warmer but any idea if they will still work? I think that all I can do is try.....should be 70 later today......

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Definitely needs to be a little warmer to get the fumes to expand. This is the first year I haven't done chemical treatment. This year I'm doubt powdered sugar. And I have far less mites this year than ever before. Infact after each treatment I'm only finding just a couple mites. Where as last year they almost destroyed my hives.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You didn't say which strips your using. there are several approved for Michigan, check mite, Apastan and mite away II.

If you are using mite away II strips your safe for Michigan's weather fore cast for the next week.

https://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/downloads/MAQSapplication.pdf

 Al


----------



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I tried to buy mite away II strips but I think that the guy said they were called mite away. I see it says daytime temps for 50-90 so I should be ok. I thought that was a 24 hour temperature criteria. That makes me feel better. There was no packaging with these as they came out of a larger white plastic container with the material. He gave me literature on the strips and it too said Mite Away Strips on it (nothing about II).

I don't know the powered sugar method. Isn't that a test or is that something for treatment?

thanks, moday


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

moday said:


> I tried to buy mite away II strips but I think that the guy said they were called mite away. I see it says daytime temps for 50-90 so I should be ok. I thought that was a 24 hour temperature criteria. That makes me feel better. There was no packaging with these as they came out of a larger white plastic container with the material. He gave me literature on the strips and it too said Mite Away Strips on it (nothing about II).
> 
> I don't know the powered sugar method. Isn't that a test or is that something for treatment?
> 
> thanks, moday


Well alot of folks are going to it for treatment. Weekly treatments for several weeks are producing good results. The bees clean themselves more frequently and the mites fall into the oily bottom board and get stuck and suffocate. Then you come and scrape them away. It's worked great fir me this year and mites have been extremely minimum. Like only a handful each treatment. Now my neighbor down the road is doing the same and he is getting dozens of mites a treatment. But it definitely helps the bees naturally get rid of the mites themselves.


----------

